# 96118 - Neuropsychology Testing



## 1071471 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am in need of some advice, direction, etc. for CPT code 96118.

When a neuropsychologist performs a Neurobehavior status exam, the CPT code is 96116.  In addition, if the neuropsychologist conducts the testing - not computer (let's say 2 hours) the code is 96118.  The provider can bill both 96116 & 96118 for that date of service, right?

Here's where it gets confusing: 
Subseqent to the neuropsychological testing, the provider spends time interpreting the results & writes a formal report( 3 hours)and then provides a feedback session to either the patient &/or caregiver(s) (1 hour).  Would the provider bill 96118 again for that date of service (4 hours)? OR would the provider hold the bill until after the feecback session is completed and submit the bill for the TOTAL time spent(6 hours)??  If so, what date of service should be used - the date of the feedback session??

Also, would anyone happen to know if the feedback session is "bundled" into the testing?


----------

